# Schaltschrankbau für Kanada



## Wilhelm (21 März 2006)

Hallo Leute
Muss einen kleinen Schaltschrank mit ca. 6F/U`s realisieren. Anlage geht über Atlanta Messeausstellung (480V) nach Kanada (600V). Gibt es für diesen Fall einen Trafo mit Mittenanzapfung? Leistung ca. 10KVA. Welche Vorschriften herrschen in Kanada? Reichen Geräte mit UL/CSA Zulassung? Oder muss sonst noch etwas wichtiges beachtet werden??

Danke

sonnige Grüße Wilhelm


----------



## Peter31 (22 März 2006)

Am besten Trafohersteller fragen, zB Siemens, Trafo Modern...
mfg Peter


----------



## Oberchefe (22 März 2006)

Für den Fall empfiehlt sich ein Spartrafo. Riedel baut auch welche:
http://www.riedel-trafobau.de/

Die Kanadier haben manchmal etwas seltsame Vorschriften. Da muß schon mal eine Luftleitung aus einem Rohr bestehen sobald ein bestimmter Durchmesser überschritten wird. Die Installationskanäle von Schaltschrank zur Maschine müssen dann auch etwas stabiler ausfallen (damit man drauf spazieren kann), vorzugsweise die teueren von Hoffman. Die Drähte müssen CSA-tauglich sein, usw. usw.
Die CSA evtl. rechtzeitig in's Boot holen:
http://www.csa-europe.org/german/csa_in_europe/


----------

